# Sleeping baby



## Michael<3Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

Ben just fell fast asleep across my leg, while I was sitting at the desk, and now I cant move cuz ill wake him up lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

We need a picture of this cuteness!!!


----------



## Michael<3Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

Wish I could, second I pressed send, my leg spasmed, I feel horrible. His face, he was so frightened, I think I just traumatized him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michael<3Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

Im a horrible father, my baby wont even look at me right now, it hurts. QQ

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

He'll be just fine.  Rats get scared by stuff a lot, they get over it very quickly.


----------



## Michael<3Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

It will never be quick eno.....nvm, he giving me kissies 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

lmao


----------

